

IBM acquires (web analytics company) Coremetrics - paraschopra
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2010/06/15/ibm-buys-web-analytics-software-maker-coremetrics/

======
dageroth
The number of independent Web analytics vendors is getting smaller... wonder
when Webtrends gets bought... or when the acquisition of the european vendors
begins...

~~~
paraschopra
There is also Unica in the market. GA is eating up the segment like a hungry
monster. It has over 2/3rd of all web analytics market share. And since it is
free, I think it is a good idea for web analytics vendors to sell out.

